# Dovecot migrate



## submaster (Oct 20, 2020)

Hi everyone !
I have an old mail server, build on FreeBSD 7.0 + dovecot. It was never updated and now best definition I could give it is "unreliable"
Since that's not a good situation, I've setup new mail server, also with Dovecot. And now I'm looking for a way to migrate user's mail from old server to new.
After some googling I've found that there's some tool named dsync (or doveadm). But there's no such binary on old server. And since it's OLD server, pkg_add couldn't find where to download it. 
Ports also not installed. How could I install this tool ?
Thanks in advance !


----------



## SirDice (Oct 20, 2020)

I assume your mail is stored in maildir format? Then you just need to copy those directories and make sure the new Dovecot is able to access them. The way mail is stored is still the same old maildir format. As for the user accounts, that really depends on how you stored those on the old server. Did you use a database for that?


----------



## submaster (Oct 21, 2020)

Thanks a lot !! Copying directories really did a trick. There's some additional work with permissions, but it could be easily done with batches.


----------

